# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Open Bionic's greatest prosthetic hand yet

## Eddie

Daniel Melville was born without a right hand, yet at 23 was able to shake hands with his older brother for the first time. Thanks to being the first test pilot for Open Bionics' new 3D printed robotic hand, Melville is now shaking hands non-stop. Now 24, Melville attended CES in Las Vegas last month with Open Bionics, wearing his prosthetic hand for five full days to show it off, get some feedback, and truly integrate it into his lifestyle. Inventor Joel Gibbard, also 24 years old, is behind the hand, and his hard work is being recognized. At CES, Computer Bild awarded the hand the Best Product Innovation title among all exhibited products. The design is being touted as the "world's most advanced 3D printed robotic hand," and Gibbard has enough feedback from Melville's experience to start working on improvements. The hand is intended to be fully customized via 3D scanning and 3D printing, able to be fully made in less than a week, and cost under $1,000. For more details, check out the full article: http://3dprint.com/42916/open-bionics-robotic-hand-ces/
Below is a photo of Daniel Melville at CES:

----------

